# A few Bufo debilis questions.



## stoofpipe (Jun 12, 2011)

I've always admired these toads but after seeing one in the flesh I've fallen in love so I want to see if keeping one any time soon is a possibility.
Can they be kept on their own? if so how big should the enclosure be?
Do they need any heating? I've looked at some care sheets but the temperatures seem to vary.
Do they need UV? Again this is something that isn't made clear in a lot of caresheets.
How much do they typically cost? The one I saw in the shop was £35(I think) but I imagine they would be cheaper when bought directly off a breeder. 
How are they for a novice amphibian keeper? They seem easy to keep but I want to know if there is anything that will make them difficult to keep for someone without a lot of time and experience(e.g feeding problems, temperament etc.) 

Any help will be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stoofpipe said:


> I've always admired these toads but after seeing one in the flesh I've fallen in love so I want to see if keeping one any time soon is a possibility.
> Can they be kept on their own? if so how big should the enclosure be?
> Do they need any heating? I've looked at some care sheets but the temperatures seem to vary.
> Do they need UV? Again this is something that isn't made clear in a lot of caresheets.
> ...


This has come up on here before fairly recently, but as I recall, none of the regulars had kept them, so the info was pretty general. Let's see what I remember: 
1) Nearly all Bufos can be kept on their own, although they seem somewhat bolder in pairs or small groups. An 18 or 24" tank should be fine.
2) It might be worth using a low-powered heat mat at one end of the tank- they seem to prefer a little more warmth than northern US or European 'phibs, although they are by no means 'tropical'.
3) I hardly use UV with any of my 'phibs- although some people like to. It helps to dust and gut-load feeder insects, and to give as wide a variety of foods as you can.
4) £35 seems quite reasonable- I would be very surprised if you managed to find a breeder- one aspect of Bufonoid toads is that they lay *1000s* of eggs- which makes management a bit complicated.
5) Like most toads, they are not all that complicated to keep, however- think sandy soil as a substrate, large water bowl they can soak in, hides and plants. They will eat most invertebrates available from shops or the garden that move and will fit easily in their mouths.

There aren't that many decent care sheets around for them, but if you search for sheets for European/Eurasian green toads (their Old World equivalant) you can't go too far wrong.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Ron pretty much has it covered. 
These are definitely worth getting - so full of character and relatively easy going once settled.
Only thing £35 seems a bit steep as they were going for around £15.00 max last year. Exotic pets UK are advertising them at £23 at the moment.
These toads are very active and the males can make quite a din for their small size. Mine like to climb up high and and sit under the compact light keeping an eye on what's going on outside the confines of the viv.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry Mbar; I'd totally forgotten that you've had them! :blush:


----------



## stoofpipe (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help I think I'll go down to creaks this sunday and I'll have a look to see if there are any breeders and have a look at prices.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> Sorry Mbar; I'd totally forgotten that you've had them!


Hi Ron no worries I've been more of a lurker this past year or so due to various personal and work related issues. I still enjoy haunting the phib section and reading peoples experiences - particularly those dart keepers :2thumb:

I haven't seen any cb Debilis for sale I'd be very interested to hear of any breeders experiences.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mbar said:


> Hi Ron no worries I've been more of a lurker this past year or so due to various personal and work related issues. I still enjoy haunting the phib section and reading peoples experiences - particularly those dart keepers :2thumb:
> *
> I haven't seen any cb Debilis for sale I'd be very interested to hear of any breeders experiences.*


I don't bet. But if I _did_ bet, I'd bet on there being no UK breeders. But as I said, I don't bet.

But I bet there aren't.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't bet either but I bet you're right


----------

